
Why Is Same-Sex Sexual Behavior So Common in Animals? - aarghh
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/why-is-same-sex-sexual-behavior-so-common-in-animals/
======
Juliate
TLDR (tongue in a cheek): Review your assumptions, why would it not be?

